# {UPDATE}Luther Head to New Orleans {Contract withdrawn}



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

according to Marc Stein's twitter...



> Luther Head going to New Orleans, agent Mark Bartelstein says. Head to receive two-year, $2.3 million deal with player option for Year 2
> 23 minutes ago via UberTwitter


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm guessing that it's a vet minimum deal, assuming that they mean 2.3 million total and I can't see Head getting 2.3 a year. If that's correct they still have the entire mle don't they , but I don't see how they use it wisely. Lion's share of their problem is that every time they give someone the Mle they go spinning off the face of the planet into oblivion.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i was looking at the free agents and thought he was somebody they would pick up. he had a pretty solid season but that was a while ago, I dont really think its wise to get another undersized guard however. We need to start thinking size and this certainly doesnt cut it. Im beginning to worry that collison is closer every day to being traded.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd wait for West to up his stock then bundle him and Collison off for something serious.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This? Cmon Hornets!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

where has he been the past few seasons?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> I'd wait for West to up his stock then bundle him and Collison off for something serious.


i had suggested collison and west for granger, seems like a winner for both teams imo.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> where has he been the past few seasons?


Sucking it up somewhere..



> i had suggested collison and west for granger, seems like a winner for both teams imo.


I think they could get a little more if West shows his form of two years ago.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> This? Cmon Hornets!



Calm down. This doesn't suggest they are finished with the offseason. 

I'm with Tooeasy in that the Hornets need more SIZE.

No Diable it's not $2.3 per year. It's 2.3 over 2 years.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> Sucking it up somewhere..
> 
> 
> 
> I think they could get a little more if West shows his form of two years ago.


problem is west is a notoriously slow starter, so if he follows his traditional curve, he will only be playing his best ball right before the trade deadline. It also has to be noted that hes gonna be 30 by the time this season starts, and although he doesn't rely on athleticism whatsoever to be effective, he never looked to be as in shape this year and I wonder if that muscle he's been sporting is gonna start converting to a pudgy figure. Also he has a player option after this season, so if he goes to a team he doesn't like he undoubtedly will opt out, and even if he goes to a team he likes free agency will probably important for him to try and lock up one more solid contract. I would like to see him mentor brackins a little bit, but I dont know how much interest he even has in doing that.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

and the size thing is gonna be a huge problem with this team. as it stands, we're looking at a starting five of:

6 feet with heels on
6'4 if thornton grows a high top fade
6'6
6'9
6'10
Add that to the fact none of these guys play "tall" for their position and we are gonna be hurting against a good chunk of teams in and around the key.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> i had suggested collison and west for granger, seems like a winner for both teams imo.


Far from it. I'd rather bring Mark Jackson out of retirement to start at PG than trade Danny Granger.

Anyway, Head's a spot player. I'm not sure what Monty Williams will do, but O'Brien loved to play Head at the 2 with another PG. If you remember Jannero Pargo, he plays a bit like him, except he's stronger and less of a PG, if that's possible. Decent defender and good for hitting open 3's, but I can't see him playing much especially since Marcus Thornton is already undersized.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This signing = Meh...

With Chris Paul's talking like he wants to get out of NO and team up with Melo and Amare in New York, I wouldn't be surprised if he got dealt this summer. I think the Mavericks have the most to offer.

Roddy Beaubois, Caron Butler, Erick Dampier, DeShawn Stevenson, Two 1st Rd Picks
FOR
Chris Paul, Emeka Okafor, James Posey

Given how much the Hornets are looking to cut costs, you'd think they would seriously look at a deal like that. We'll see, though. I think the Hornets have a lot of faith in Paul, Collison and Thornton and trust that they'll be a competitive team next year.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Exactly how much costs do the Hornets need to cut? I mean I keep hearing this as if the Hornets need to cut so much costs that they need to give away their best players for a 24 pack of Dasani. Not saying that this is what you proposed Damian but I've seen lots like that. Most people don't do the research of how much the Hornets will have this season or the season after this one. They all just go by the perception of 'oh the poor broke Hornets'. This isn't a terrible signing. Is this deal too much money for Luther Head? The Hornets, just like every other team still need benches/depth. This is where players like Luther Head, Big Nasty Aaron Gray and whomever else comes in. I don't think Bower is finished with the offseason at all but he still needs players for the bench. No one said Head is going to be a 6th man or anything.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well you don't really pay a vet minimum guy exactly. I don't recall exactly how it works, but the league more or less pays half of this salary through some mechanism. This doesn't count against the mle or the cap so the signing is a nonfactor economically. Guys like Head are pretty much wards of the state.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS -- The New Orleans Hornets will not offer free agent shooting guard Luther Head a contract because he had some physical issues during his physical examination that was a concern of the Hornets' medical staff. league sources said Wednesday.
> 
> Earlier this week Head and the Hornets had agreed to a two-year contract that was contingent on him passing his physical. Sources said the decision not to offer Head a contract did not have anything to do with general manager Jeff Bower and the Hornets mutually agreeing to part ways on Tuesday.



http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/07/new_orleans_hornets_withdraw_t.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

that sucks for Head...best I could do on short notice


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

iffy timing with the firing of bower, hopefully the physical failing thing is not a cover-up. Although he was a very cheap option, i wonder if they are gonna go with a younger player with a higher potential ceiling or something. Aubrey Coleman was lighting it up while monty williams was being interviewed in the game last night and sounded pretty damn intrigued, I hope there wasnt an overreaction over one decent summer league showing though considering head has shown to be productive in the nba over the course of a season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> iffy timing with the firing of bower, hopefully the physical failing thing is not a cover-up. Although he was a very cheap option, i wonder if they are gonna go with a younger player with a higher potential ceiling or something. Aubrey Coleman was lighting it up while monty williams was being interviewed in the game last night and sounded pretty damn intrigued, I hope there wasnt an overreaction over one decent summer league showing though considering head has shown to be productive in the nba over the course of a season.


Coleman was the first person that came to my mind when I read that article. I figure Coleman can't be any worse than Pargo can he? He'd probably be just like Pargo in that he'll have his games where he's on fire and then he'll have games when he's not. Does anyone know anything about his attitude/character?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

How do you guys feel about Matt Barnes? Too expensive?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Coleman was the first person that came to my mind when I read that article. I figure Coleman can't be any worse than Pargo can he? He'd probably be just like Pargo in that he'll have his games where he's on fire and then he'll have games when he's not. Does anyone know anything about his attitude/character?






 obviously one error in judgement does not define ones character, but that was pretty damn stupid. I consider him pargo like in terms of him obviously not being a dependable scoring option every night, but during certain stretches of games he'll fill it up. Whether or not that will offset the negative aspects of his game is the big determining factor.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> How do you guys feel about Matt Barnes? Too expensive?


considering what barnes will get on the market, i doubt hes worth it. He couldve been had on the cheap before, but as it stands now gm's are aware of what he can bring to a team looking to contend. I wouldve been fine with the signings we did, grabbed diogu again, and stand pat unless we can swing some kind of deal that will shed salary AND make us better, which is certainly not an easy task. contrary to popular belief, the team is not in shambles, and we have a great trade chip that is Pejas expiring if we get a GM in office that knows how to wheel and deal.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> obviously one error in judgement does not define ones character, but that was pretty damn stupid. I consider him pargo like in terms of him obviously not being a dependable scoring option every night, but during certain stretches of games he'll fill it up. Whether or not that will offset the negative aspects of his game is the big determining factor.



OMG!! I totally forgot about that!! LOL!!! That was terrible. I agree one error in judgement does not define ones character but that was just mean Aubrey.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> considering what barnes will get on the market, i doubt hes worth it. He couldve been had on the cheap before, but as it stands now gm's are aware of what he can bring to a team looking to contend. I wouldve been fine with the signings we did, grabbed diogu again, and stand pat unless we can swing some kind of deal that will shed salary AND make us better, which is certainly not an easy task. *contrary to popular belief, the team is not in shambles, and we have a great trade chip that is Pejas expiring if we get a GM in office that knows how to wheel and deal*.


I agree. I haven't yet felt the need to look for a ledge to jump off.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Barnes would be the exact same thing that Posey was when they signed him. Probably not as good a defender or a shooter as Posey had been. If you got him a shorter contract for about half the MLE(3 years 12 million at most) that would be one thing. If you gave him that Posey deal it'd be a mistake that would kill you in a couple of years.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Posey hasn't really held his weight in the defensive or shooting department...I was very excited about Posey but 5ppg and 4rpg on 33% from beyond the arc isn't what I expected. It's time to start investing in people on the upward slope of their career. I'm not looking for a ledge yet either but I have a terrible feeling about keeping CP3. We all know he doesn't just want to have a winning record or make the playoffs, he wants the whole enchilada. A younger guy with some promise that Chris can see develop and mature into a viable scoring option (Be that guy Thornton!) is what we need.


----------

